

Fast Exponential Algorithms - TriinT
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/polynomial-vs-exponential-time/

======
jibiki
Vaguely related problem: say A and B are sets of size n. How fast can you sort
A+B = {a+b | a in A ; b in B}?

~~~
jacquesm
That's actually quite closely related to the 'merge' step of quicksort, where
both half sets are sorted independently and then merged.

~~~
jongraehl
Okay, but how is it related?

